# [V] Verkaufe The Witcher® 3: Wild Hunt und Batman™: Arkham Knight Gamecodes für PC



## AndWal (2. Juni 2015)

*[V] Verkaufe The Witcher® 3: Wild Hunt und Batman™: Arkham Knight Gamecodes für PC*

Verkaufe *The Witcher® 3: Wild Hunt* und *Batman™: Arkham Knight Gamecodes* aus Grafikkarten-Aktion. 
Die Gamecodes berechtigen zum Download der PC-Spiele.

Preise der Gamecodes:
- *The Witcher® 3: Wild Hunt* (Download über gog.com) für 22,-
- *Batman™: Arkham Knight* (Download über Steam) für 28,- (erscheint ca. am 23.06.2015)

Beide Gamecodes zusammmen für 42,-

Bezahlung per PayPal oder in Amazon-Gutscheinen möglich.
Versand der Gamecodes per Email.

Infos zur Aktion unter:
GeForce GTX „The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt“ und „Batman: Arkham Knight“ Bundle | NVIDIA

Der Gamecode für The Witcher 3 wurde auf einem neutralen gog.com Account aktiviert,
da er am 31.05.2015 abgelaufen wäre. Somit bekommt der Käufer den Zugang zum
gog.com Account. In diesem kann die Email und das Passwort ohne Probleme geändert werden.
Da The Witcher 3 DRM-frei ist, wird der gog.com Account nur zum Download benötigt.

Da dies mein 1. Beitrag in diesem Board ist, bin ich bereit die Gamecodes vor der Bezahlung
zur Überprüfung abzugeben.


----------

